# My quest for a homemade deer is realized



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Most excellent


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

Great accomplishment, thanks for sharing WTG rancid!!!!!


----------



## glnmiller (Jan 7, 2006)

Woot!

Congrats Ron, and a nice buck too.


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

WOW! great job .I would love to do something like that with all the homemade stuff. Nice Buck!


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Great story and a great deer. Congrats on obtaining your goal and then some.

Skinner


----------



## DoninNe (Jan 24, 2008)

Remarkable story, I can see how it would have been very emotional. Now you have to come up with a new goal. Maybe stalking one with your homemade gear?


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

I processed my buck on Tuesday. Here are the before and after pics of the skull cleaning from A.M. to P.M.


----------



## glnmiller (Jan 7, 2006)

I can see it coming, Rancid's skull works and traditional archery shop.


----------

